# Scribing tool



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I realize that we all get different adds on DWT depending on where we are in the world. This is a product that advertises on DWT over here. I cant see much use for a rocker but it is pretty cool.
http://thingamejigtools.com/how-it-works/


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Not bad, and it looks to be well made. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I like it, and I would probably be able to find a use for it. Perhaps not so useful for bigger scribes, but for wood that is pretty close already it looks like a fine tool.
:thumbsup:


----------

